# Omfgingerbread mes edits?



## nothingblooms (Jul 7, 2011)

OMFGingerbread for mesmerize?
Anyone wanna make the edits for this to work on our phones

Sent from my mesmerize

Running MIUI 1.7.15
OTB Kernel
M9 Theme

Huge thanks goes out to all of the hard work developers, porters, etc do for our phones.
dfgas, jt1334, andmer, chromwolf bdemartino.Just to name a few


----------

